# Why does photoshop not display CR2 images in Open?



## mikecox (Dec 3, 2013)

I usually start my editing in Lr so haven't noticed that when I start in Ps my RAW images don't have thumbnails.  That seems odd to me.  I have to start in Lr, even when, sometimes, I want to start in Ps


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2013)

Windows renders image thumbnails in the API that PS calls.  OTOH LR reads the embedded JPEG thumbnail in the RAW CR2 file.  Windows uses a CODEC to read the proprietary RAW format files to extract the JPEG thumbnail  I think the CR2 CODEC is included in Win8. I am a little surprised that it is not in Win7.   Make usre that you have applied all WIN7 patched and updates and then if it still does not appear in the API window or more importantly in Explorer, then you need to research this further with a Canon/Windows forum.  

More importantly, you probably need to review your workflow,  If you are using LR for image management, you should use it exclusively and external editors should always be accessed through the "Edit-In" function in LR.  This way all of your images are managed in LR including those that have had a pass through a potentially destructive editor like PS.


----------



## Paul Treacher (Dec 3, 2013)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/how-do-I-view-RAW-pictures


----------



## mikecox (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for your in depth response.



clee01l said:


> Windows renders image thumbnails in the API that PS calls.  OTOH LR reads the embedded JPEG thumbnail in the RAW CR2 file.  Windows uses a CODEC to read the proprietary RAW format files to extract the JPEG thumbnail  I think the CR2 CODEC is included in Win8. I am a little surprised that it is not in Win7.   Make usre that you have applied all WIN7 patched and updates and then if it still does not appear in the API window or more importantly in Explorer, then you need to research this further with a Canon/Windows forum.


 I am upgrading to WIN8; which I already have on my laptop.  I haven't put Ps or Lr on the laptop yet though. So I'll pass on dealing with the WIN7 issue



> More importantly, you probably need to review your workflow,  If you are  using LR for image management, you should use it exclusively and  external editors should always be accessed through the "Edit-In"  function in LR.  This way all of your images are managed in LR including  those that have had a pass through a potentially destructive editor  like PS.


  I usually do start in Lr, I guess that's why I never notice Ps wasn't seeing the CR2 file types.  So I will take this advice and stick to opening image files in Lr!

Thanks again


----------



## mikecox (Dec 4, 2013)

Paul Treacher said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/how-do-I-view-RAW-pictures


Thanks for posting the link.  Guess I won't need it now that I'm moving to WIN8; but I appreciate your posting it.


----------



## mikecox (Apr 11, 2014)

patrickjohnson said:


> If you have decided to stick with an outdated version of Photoshop you have to accept that support for newer cameras will elude your similarly dated version of Camera Raw.But the free current DNG Converter supports the same cameras as the most recent version of Camera Raw.


Actually I went with CC some time agol


----------

